# Bandsaw log cutting sled



## rherrell (Sep 17, 2008)

---


----------



## Skye (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice, but I think this may be better: (not that I even *own* a bandsaw)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid979295690/bclid1339217207/bctid979366590


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 17, 2008)

That video from wood magazine was interesting. Now if only I had a bandsaw    I wonder how many pen blanks could have been made from that huge block of spalted maple.


----------



## Skye (Sep 17, 2008)

Tell me about it.

I've seen some decent ones for around $200 on craigslist used, but you need to make sure whatever you get has enough clearance and has the chutzpah to spin a resaw band.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 17, 2008)

I built one for a guy once that used bar clamps to hold the ends of the stock. The bar was run through a pieceof aluminum angle at each end. Have to see how it worked for him, and if I still have a pic.


----------



## nwcatman (Sep 17, 2008)

Paul in OKC said:


> I built one for a guy once that used bar clamps to hold the ends of the stock. The bar was run through a pieceof aluminum angle at each end. Have to see how it worked for him, and if I still have a pic.


  please do!


----------



## Skye (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, what does Paul know about making _devices_?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I can't seem to find the pic. But it was made of MDF and some aluminum angle. Made a sled about 8 inches wide and about 18 inches long, routed a 3/4 slot in the bottom for a track piece. Used a piece of 3/8 by 3/4 aluminum for the track. Drilled a 3/4 hole in the angle pieces in what would be the 'front upper corner', and mounted it on the MDF to hold the pipe parallel to the slot, about 12" apart, and used some pipe clamps to hold the log, or whatever. Blade pressure would keep it held down, but a clamp could be added there, too.  Would hold up to about a 6" diameter piece about 12" long.  I'll keep looking for the pic, or try to make a sketch of it.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's a picture of the jig I use to cut logs.  It will only handle logs up to 2 feet in diameter and 20 feet long, but I find that's usually sufficient for pen blanks 

Eric


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea, Rick, I do believe you could cut a few blanks with that serious rig.

Since you have the equipment and can cut millions within a few minutes, do you have any "extras" that you need to get rid of? I am sure that some of the folks around here on the Forum could use a few extra .75"x.75"x240" blanks.

Of course shipping just might be a bit of a problem, especially into Canada and overseas. :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2008)

My dad and I just built the one featured in Wood magazine.  It works a lot better then cutting by hand.  I was able to slice some oak and sassafras yesterday with ease.  I have a friend that told me anytime I want I can pick thru his firewood pile for any kind of wood I want.  *My only question for those that use this jig is what do you do when you get to the last two inches of material?*  I am worried about cutting the screws with the bandsaw on that last inch.


----------

